
A system to find inhibitors of Candidatus Liberibacter transcription regulators - pvaldes
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/08/15/1905149116
======
pvaldes
[Why is this article important?]:

Candidatus liberibacter asiaticus is a gram negative bacteria that causes a
serious disease of oranges, lemons and other citrics. The disease has no cure
and reduces the harvest until eventually killing the tree.

Its impact on economy of places like Florida (largest Citrus producer in US)
has been estimated in loses > 4.5 billions of dollars and -8000 jobs in the
last two decades

